
Trustless Machine Learning Contracts; Evaluating ML Models on the Blockchain - mikeyanderson
https://arxiv.org/abs/1802.10185
======
lalaland1125
This scheme is severely flawed in many many ways. Here is a short list.

1\. The contest creator can trivially cheat the model creators and steal the
pot. They simply have to overfit a model to the data and then submit that
overfit model. It will trivially win and beat the other solutions.

2\. The datasets are usually the expensive and difficult parts of these
things. You don't want to publish it openly where anyone can steal it. Also,
storing data on the blockchain is super expensive.

3\. It's extremely expensive to run models on the EVM. Sure, you aren't
training, but even that final evaluation will cost a bunch of money.
Especially because the EVM doesn't support floating point. Have fun
implementing and using exp.

